# Whitefield College/Seminary



## zachman (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I'm new around here (first real post, actually), and I was wondering if there are any Whitefield College/Seminary students or graduates here. I'm currently wrapping up first year with the college, and I've enjoyed it so far. 

Anyway, nice to meet y'all!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 22, 2006)

Zach,

Yes, I've studied at Whitefield for two degrees. I've loved every minute of it and am thinking about a third in Counseling. Its been a great blessing.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 22, 2006)

> I am not going there, but have seriously considered the Distance Ed. through both the college and the Seminary.



Me too. I've got a lot to consider, such as my age, the expense, etc., but as far as the seminary is concerned I think they're great. I was in communication for some time before I decided not to start a degree, but they were very helpful.


----------



## zachman (Mar 23, 2006)

Awesome! I'm glad to here that there are folks here who have ties to WC. Out of curiosity, C. Matthew, what degrees have you already attained from Whitefield?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 23, 2006)

Doctrate of Religion in Theological Studies (Theology)
Ph.D. in Christian Intellectual Thought (Philosophy)


----------



## johnrsorrell (Mar 25, 2006)

I have a quick question. Is it true that one cannot pursue a Doctorate from Whitefield without receiving a Master's from there first?


----------



## youthevang (Mar 25, 2006)

I am also a student at Whitefield Seminary. I am enjoying it and I am learning a lot.


----------



## Preach (Mar 27, 2006)

You don't need to have any previous enrollment at Whitefield to pursue the doctaoral programs. I'm in the Ph.D. program.


----------



## johnrsorrell (Mar 27, 2006)

I asked that question because on their website, under the Th.D. info it states:
_No students will be transferred into the Th.D. program who have not taken all of their seminary studies with WTS._


----------



## Preach (Mar 27, 2006)

John,
Just contact them and tell them your situation and see what they say.


----------

